# Cavalier with itchy ears - quick solution needed!



## wilchil64 (Nov 15, 2007)

My cavalier bitch has itchy ears. The vet has not been able to diagnose why and prescribed anti biotic drops which didn't really help. Someone on here recommended Quistel ear drops which help for a while. 

Unfortunately I have run out and she started scratching again on Good Friday. I have ordered more but obviously due to bank holiday they won't be here til Wednesday at the earliest. 

In the meantime she is scratching and yelping because she hurts herself.

Anyone know of anything that will soothe her ears in the meantime that I might have in the house? I have teatree oil, camomile teabags, oats ... a little olive oil and our local Tescos express is open so could buy something there. 

Thank you for any tips.


----------



## Amethyst (Jun 16, 2010)

You really should not be putting anything in your dogs ears, that isn't designed for the purpose.

Your vet will offer a 24 hour service, call them for advice, it sound as though she is in quite a lot of discomfort


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

I would personally try 'Thornit', it's a godsend for itchy ears and a lot of breeders recommend it. I know a breeder of Cavs that swears by it. I also use it for my two Bichons, it's brilliant stuff. I know it will take a few days to get some but it's well worth the wait. Google it on the internet.:thumbup1:

Sorry I can't think of anything you can use in the meantime unless you know of anybody nearby who has any thornit.


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2011)

I think she needs to see a vet again - there's obviously a problem and while you may be able to soothe them, I think a vet needs to get to the bottom of why she is scratching so much. Poor girl, it must be unpleasant for her


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

I don't think there is much you could use in the meantime to be honest - maybe wipe her ears with a cool, damp cotton wool ball to soothe itching and give them a clean out with some canine ear cleaner. I'd put some socks on her back feet too so her claws don't do too much damage when she is scratching.

After bank hols are out the way and things can be ordered/delievered normally, the Petnat stuff is excellent, they do an itchy ears drop and cleaner.

If she is itching that much though and in obvious discomfort, you'll need to call the emergency vet.


----------



## gillnhow (Mar 31, 2011)

My poodle always had bouts of canker all the meds i got from the vet only worked as a short term solution.I bought some Thornet and every time a noticed the start i used it,worked like a dream.


----------



## wilchil64 (Nov 15, 2007)

Thanks for the tips.

She isn't itching all the time, sorry if it sounded that way. But always when she does she hurts herself with her claws. Her ears aren't bleeding but her claws are sharp - not enough walking on hard ground recently, as first she was in season so had nighttime walks then she hurt her leg in the garden, so we took it easy for a few days. 

TBH when we went to the vet last time he said there was no infection and it is probably an allergy or problem with what she is eating. We then started finding some good food for her, I know all the good brands without additives, but she wouldn't eat them. The only thing we've found that she will eat is [email protected] small breed dry food with quarter of a foil tray of Cesar mixed in. I know this isn't ideal but I was really worried about how thin she was getting after not eating for 5 or so days. I know the whole "she will eat if she's hungry" etc ... but she was quite thin when we got her, so didn't want to risk it.

In the meantime Quistel were recommended to us and they do the trick, stop the itching and it hasn't come back for quite a while. It may be due to the warm weather or the fact that I bathed her because she'd been in season.

I know now to always have some Quistel in the house! I might try Thornit too as have read many good things about it.

In the meantime I guess I'll be at the vets tomorrow but seems a waste of time and money as the drops he gave last time (told me they would definitely help as they were anti biotics) didn't solve the problem.


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2011)

When McKenzie had an ear infection she was put on drops for the vet, but when we went back the next week they said to give them for another 5 days. Maybe it was just that the drops needed longer to do their thing? Just a thought.


----------



## wilchil64 (Nov 15, 2007)

Hmmm possible, we used them til they were all gone, because they weren't clearing up the infection within the 7 days he told us to use them. After that I tried Quistel which did the trick.

I've been looking up food allergies and wondering if maybe we can go down that route now we've had her a while and she's not so thin.

I would be interested to hear from anyone who has attempted to find out what their dog may be allergic to and found a food that doesn't aggravate their skin etc. I should probably start a new thread ...

Raw food is not an option for us really. Unless it doesn't involve filling my tiny freezer and tiny fridge with lots of frozen or fresh meat .... I have no storage! Please don't suggest a new freezer - I can't afford one and definitely have nowhere to put one!


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2011)

Well if you used the whole bottle then it probably wasn't what I suggested  Sounds like it's really been dragging on, poor thing.

I don't really know much about allergies, but looking at the ingredients in the Cesar there's lots there that could potentially cause problems. The dry food isn't great, but if you were going to look at allergies I'd get rid of the Cesar first. My fussy dog eats Naturediet and seems to enjoy it better if I heat it up a tiny bit for her.


----------



## wilchil64 (Nov 15, 2007)

Is Naturediet low on allergens? I tried either Naturediet or Nature's Best (?) originally and she wouldn't eat it, but I didn't try heating it up.

It's not been dragging on for a long time, as the Quistel stopped the itching. We've had her since last August and went straight to the vets with her when we realised she was itchy. Before that she was fed pedigree Chum. I knew that was rubbish food and swapped her gradually to James Wellbeloved which she wouldn't eat. We then tried other low allergen foods but ended up with [email protected]'s own small breed food with Cesar as the only thing she would eat at the time - as I said we were worried she was thin at the time.

I did hope at the time that the problem would turn out to be something that anti biotic ear drops would solve, but sadly that was not the case.

I know about Burns, James wellbeloved, Fish4Cats, etc. but am loath to buy lots of diferent sorts and keep swapping them gradually, risking upsetting her tum too. 

I'll try omitting the Cesar and see if she'll eat her dry food without it for today and buy some Nature's Diet tomorrow at [email protected] Do you give it without dry food, just on it's own?

Thanks.


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2011)

I give it with Ziwipeak which is kind of a dried raw food but is very expensive and she wouldn't eat it on its own, only mixed with wet.

The Naturediet has rice in it - not sure if that's a possible allergen or not - but no other grains/cereals. Kenzie loves the fish variety.

You can feed it on it's own as it's a complete food.

Hopefully someone else will be along soon with a bit more knowledge than me


----------



## wilchil64 (Nov 15, 2007)

Thank you, I'll have a look in [email protected] tomorrow.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

wilchil64 said:


> My cavalier bitch has itchy ears. The vet has not been able to diagnose why and prescribed anti biotic drops which didn't really help. Someone on here recommended Quistel ear drops which help for a while.
> 
> Unfortunately I have run out and she started scratching again on Good Friday. I have ordered more but obviously due to bank holiday they won't be here til Wednesday at the earliest.
> 
> ...


Not tried these so cant say how good etc. but they were suggested by a vet writing for a dog mag, so would think its safe to assume would be ok.
For Dirty waxy ears, or mildly infected ears, A weak solution of cider vinegar,
one teaspoon to half a pint of water. Syringe into the ear canal, then massage the area and wipe the ear clean. He says it beats any commercial poducts in his experience.

For mild inflammation of the ear canal he also reccomends a few drops of warm almond or olive oil put into the ear followed by gentle message, that should apparently float most problems to the surface.


----------



## kaisa624 (Mar 5, 2010)

We clip our Cav's nails quite short, as she doesn't get much pavement walks, and likes to scratch every so often. We have fed Skinners and AG to our Holly, but she preferes raw, however as I read you don't have enough space that's obv a no go...


----------



## wilchil64 (Nov 15, 2007)

I'm just looking into Prize Choice as we have a Jollyes nearby and they stock it. That would mean I don't have to keep loads in the house, taking up space in my freezer.

Just reading my way through the Raw Feeding thread before I decide what to do. My mum had this thing about chicken bones getting stuck in dogs' throats, and I was brought up to think that's what would happen! 

What do you feed?

I haven't clipped Ruby's claws yet, I took her to the vet last year for them clipping. Im so worried about catching the quick, although she is very good at keeping still, I've been trimming the fur on her paws today and she was as good as gold. Are the Mikki clippers they sell at [email protected] suitable for dogs (I saw them recommended for cats on here)?


----------



## pearltheplank (Oct 2, 2010)

Whatever food you choose, be it wet or kibble, make sure it has ABSOLUTELY NO grains/cereal in it. In many cases of itchy skin this is this cause. If it is due to food then by the swapping diet, in 4 weeks or so, sometimes sooner, the itching will have stopped

I have seen many dogs turned around with only a diet change but it has to be grain free (double check ingredients, if unsure ask on here) or raw if you were so inclined


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

Try Wafcol Salmon and potato, it's hypoallergenic and great for itchy skin. Think James wellbeloved also do some hypoallergenic foods too. You can get them both at pets at home. Have you tried Stronghold from the vets - it might be mites or mange mites and this should get rid of it. It's like frontline but better and treats more things including fleas and sarcoptic mange, which can also make them very itchy (my dog was treated for food allergies for 18 months when it was really sarcoptic mange)

I would definitely get some Thornit though.


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

Any ideas of the name of the drops the vet gave you? My vet was useless and kept giving me Canaural which did nothing at all whereas Surolan cleans his ears up really quickly, some drops are just cheap and rubbish from the vet I think 

Re food if you do a search on the forum you will get lots of info up


----------



## 912142 (Mar 28, 2011)

Personally I would clip her nails, put the socks on the back feet until you get to the Vets and I would be asking him to take some swabs to send off to find out what the root of infection is.

Good luck.


----------



## wilchil64 (Nov 15, 2007)

Thanks for the replies.

The drops the vet prescribed were Surolan, we used the whole bottle but it didn't clear up the problem. quistel did clear the problem.

Since trimming the hair on her ears she seems to be itching less yesterday and today thank goodness.

I have no nail clippers but am heading to [email protected] later today, they sell Mikki clippers I think. Are the small ones suitable for a Cavalier/

Will try and find some Wafcol, never heard of that one. We've fed Wainwrights salmon and potato before but she didn't like it. 

I haven't tried Stronghold yet (used to get that for my cats before changing to Frontline as it was cheaper) but will give it a try.


----------



## wilchil64 (Nov 15, 2007)

I've been looking at the different complete dry foods that don't contain grain or additives and may sort out the itching. At the moment I'm considering Barking Heads or Fish4Cats. To be honest I'm looking for the cheapest good quality dry food without ingredients that will cause a problem.

Which is probably best for an itchy dog? I think I can buy Barking Heads at Jollyes (according to the website) which would save me delivery costs as I have a Jollyes just down the road. Fish4Cats do a smaller kibble which might be better for a cavalier? 

I've tried Wainwrights salmon and potato (I think it was salmon and potato) before but she didn't really like it at the time. 

I've already cut out the Cesars and she is eating her [email protected] (silver bag) complete dry small kibble mixed with a little boiled water until it goes a bit softer quite happily. I'm going to request some samples to see what she likes but would welcome advice as to which food is best.

Thanks.


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2011)

I don't have experience of either sorry, but it looks like 'Fuss Pot' is the only Barking Heads one that doesn't have rice. Assuming of course you mean Fish4Dogs and not Fish4Cats  I think Dogless feeds Barking Heads.


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

wilchil64 said:


> I've been looking at the different complete dry foods that don't contain grain or additives and may sort out the itching. At the moment I'm considering Barking Heads or *Fish4Cats*. To be honest I'm looking for the cheapest good quality dry food without ingredients that will cause a problem.
> 
> Which is probably best for an itchy dog? I think I can buy Barking Heads at Jollyes (according to the website) which would save me delivery costs as I have a Jollyes just down the road. *Fish4Cats* do a smaller kibble which might be better for a cavalier?
> 
> ...


Don't you mean Fish4Dogs 

I think the best grain free kibble you are going to find is Orijen, it's just faultless stuff IMO, and it wouldn't work out very expensive at all if you are just feeding a Cavailer - infact, it'd probably work out cheaper than your dogs current diet, since those Cesar trays are so expensive!

If not, the only other grain free one I've used for any lenght of time is Arden Grange Sensitive, it was decent enough - I tried it with my old greyhound and he liked it for a few months but got bored and never touched the stuff again, no matter what I did.

Fish4Dogs is meant to be very good, we've had samples from them in the past and they've gone down a storm - the small bite kibble is absolutely teeny tiny though - I think the standard size kibble would be suitable for all dogs except really small toy breeds.

There is no one ''the best'' food though, it's all down to what suits you and your dog. Two of mine can't deal with cereals, so they have Orijen six fish with BARF every other day, and they're thriving - but the other 3 do very well on anything really so that have James Wellbeloved and BARF. Actually, James Wellbeloved do a grain free variety too - turkey/lamb/fish & vegetables - we've used it once or twice but it's more expensive than the regular ''with rice'' versions, so wasn't worth paying out extra for it for dogs who have no problems with rice.


----------



## wilchil64 (Nov 15, 2007)

Arrgghh! Sorry, of course I meant Fish4Dogs!! lol

I've requested samples from both.

Yes, it was the Fusspot variety that I was thinking of.


----------



## kaisa624 (Mar 5, 2010)

With the clippers, if you haven't bought any yet, don't buy guilotene ones... Buy the proper scissor type ones 

If you are worried about catching the quick, as I am normally, I cut Holly's over 2 days (yes I'm weird), but I cut a couple mm off the first day, then a couple more the next, just as our vet told us that once you cut the nail, the quick will recede back so you are able to cut a little more the next day. I do have the powder stuff to put on if it bleeds, however have no idea where I've put it, so need to buy more to be honest.

Also, don't forget that cavaliers have front dew claws, that need to be trimmed too. We trim Holly's nails every 4-6 weeks.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Although havent used either one of our trainers uses barking heads and she says its very good. Another friend got a pup a few weeks ago, and the pup was on fish 4 dogs when she got her, she has carried on using it as she is really impressed with it.


----------



## muse08 (Dec 21, 2008)

fish4dogs is great, my cavs love it especially when i add a little salmon mouse to it as well.
I would recommed thornit for the ears too ,havent had any ear trouble with mine since ive been using it, and it can be used to pluck the hairs from the inside of the ear too....great stuff.:thumbup1:


----------



## wilchil64 (Nov 15, 2007)

Thanks. 
I have ordered some Thornits.
Not sure what guillotine clippers are like but I read on here that Mikki clippers are good for cats and small dogs. Do these look ok?


----------



## kaisa624 (Mar 5, 2010)

We have these - Deluxe Pet Nail Clipper for Cats and Dogs by Mikki | Pets at Home

We also have some clippers from WAHL, but I won those, which we rarely use, as they are heavier than the Mikki ones.

But my OH prefers to use his Dremmel, as there's less risk of reaching the quick, however Holly doesn't really like the noise much haha!! But it is more expensive.


----------



## wilchil64 (Nov 15, 2007)

kaisa624 said:


> We have these - Deluxe Pet Nail Clipper for Cats and Dogs by Mikki | Pets at Home
> 
> We also have some clippers from WAHL, but I won those, which we rarely use, as they are heavier than the Mikki ones.
> 
> But my OH prefers to use his Dremmel, as there's less risk of reaching the quick, however Holly doesn't really like the noise much haha!! But it is more expensive.


Thanks looks like they are slightly bigger. Are they easy to use?


----------

